

Been arrested? Your mugshot could be online. - zeantsoi
http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home2/52450098-183/com-mugshots-florida-mugshot.html.csp?page=1

======
zeantsoi
I actually came across a high school friend's mugshot on one of these (many)
sites a few months ago and emailed the state AG and Department of Commerce
inquiring about the legality of these sites.

Received a reply that this was not yet on their radar, but that mugshots are
considered public domain. Not sure what to make of this, but it seems a bit
extortionary and surely unfair to those people who were ultimately found
innocent, yet still have their mugshots appearing on these sites.

